# Last Minute Detroit Herf



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey guys this Friday 06/08/07 my local watering hole is having their anniversary celebration. You can get $1.00 cigars, $1.00 beer and other specials that I am not quite certain. The head bartender told me that he is trying to get a roller for the event. Just want to know who would be interested in coming and herfing the night away. It's open from 11:30 AM until 11:30 PM. (I will be there at around 2:00 PM until ?) I look forward to see some of you there.

The Place: Copper Canyon Brewery 
27522 Northwestern Hwy.
Southfiled, MI 48034

Phone: 248-223-1700

Website: www.coppercanyonbrewery.com

PM or post and let me know who's interested.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Dang, I'll have to pass on herfing this time home, plans have changed and gotta take care of things here, nothing serious.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Dee...Depending on what time I get out of work, I may be able to make it.


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Dang, I'll have to pass on herfing this time home, plans have changed and gotta take care of things here, nothing serious.


No worries mate there will be other times that we can hook up.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Im there.:ss


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Im probably there :ss I have a mandatory excel training class till 4p in Troy though :tg


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Sancho said:


> Im probably there :ss I have a mandatory excel training class till 4p in Troy though :tg


When you're done with class come on down. I'll be there for sure. :ss


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

So, here is what it looks like so far.

*Attendees*

Dirty Dee
Detroitpha357


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Hmmm little bit of a drive but we'll see...I got bookers #, I'll give him a ring if i can make it.

ANYONE talk to ERMO about the CAVS!!!.... I mean about going to the herf?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

JPH said:


> Hmmm little bit of a drive but we'll see...I got bookers #, I'll give him a ring if i can make it.
> 
> ANYONE talk to ERMO about the CAVS!!!.... I mean about going to the herf?


U showing up may not be a good thing:bx


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll be there. Bringing the wife too. I'll be there no earlier than 5:30 and no later than 6:30 so save me two seats.  :ss


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> I'll be there. Bringing the wife too. I'll be there no earlier than 5:30 and no later than 6:30 so save me two seats.  :ss


I'll try, it will be busy this day. I'm sure I can work something out. :tu


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Here we go now.

*Attendees*

Dirty Dee
Detroitpha357
smokehouse & wife
maybe JPH


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

I need to set a time for this to make it official. So, lets say 6 PM?

Let me know how this works for everyone. I can get a table or we can try to fight for bar space.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

6 works :tu


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

If I get off work in time Jessica and I are there :ss


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

6ish works for me, I may be a bit later depending on traffic. Im in for sure at this point


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Here we go now.

*Attendees*

Dirty Dee
Detroitpha357
smokehouse & wife
Sancho
maybe JPH
maybe Ermo & girlfriend


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I made it! We are drinking some beer!


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for a great time!

How'd that LfD treat you Smokehouse? lol


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Alright......where's the pics


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Sancho said:


> Thanks for a great time!
> 
> How'd that LfD treat you Smokehouse? lol


It was good cigar. You guys were right it hit me in the middle. I think it helped me drive straighter. I still got a buzz from it. :r

Had a great time with you guys. I wish i could have stayed longer. We will have to go back, I want to try the rest of those beers. The ones i had were good and STRONG.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I only drank 2. I had a long drive back home and am not a big drinker anyway. Thanks for the smokes Dirty D, smokehouse and Sancho. I'll come better prepared next time!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ermo said:


> If I get off work in time Jessica and I are there


No show(maybe next time) until then:tg



Old Sailor said:


> Alright......where's the pics


Yeah where r the pics "D"



smokehouse said:


> It was good cigar. You guys were right it hit me in the middle. I think it helped me drive straighter. *I still got a buzz from it.*
> 
> Had a great time with you guys. I wish i could have stayed longer. We will have to go back, I want to try the rest of those beers. The ones i had were good and STRONG.


I told yaglad ya came.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Smokehouse:

What's up with Robustos this weekend?


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> Smokehouse:
> 
> What's up with Robustos this weekend?


I remember talking about it somewhat. The buzz from the LfD and all those beers Dee kept feeding us is fogging my memory. :al 
I think we were talking about going there for my B-day next month.

I am going out of town on Wednesday and won't be back till late Sunday so I won't be able to do anything this weekend.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Hahaha, I was fairly certain someone said it was this weekend :ss Although I do recall Dee's birthday is around these parts somewhere...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> Smokehouse:
> 
> What's up with Robustos this weekend?


Not this weekend.



smokehouse said:


> I remember talking about it somewhat. The buzz from the LfD and all those beers Dee kept feeding us is fogging my memory. :al
> I think we were talking about going there for my B-day next month.
> 
> I am going out of town on Wednesday and won't be back till late Sunday so I won't be able to do anything this weekend.


Thats what I thought, next month.



Sancho said:


> Hahaha, I was fairly certain someone said it was this weekend :ss Although I do recall Dee's birthday is around these parts somewhere...


I have to be on smoke side on this1, it's in my date book for next month.:tg


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

We don't have to go to Robustos. Maybe we can talk Booker into getting the casino room. I have not been there yet. We can work something out and see if we can get Old Sailor and the other brothers from over there to come down.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I'm with Sancho, I think we were the only 2 sober people there! Someone said it was this weekend.

Anyway, this weekend isn't really good for me, so it all works out!


----------

